# Upcoming meetings! Sept. - Dec.



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Just wanted to give you guys a little teaser about the next three months meetings.

October: We will find ourselves at the home of Jim Beckham. He has an amazing 125g DIY build that has all the bells and whistles you can imagine. There's nothing low key about this puppy!

November: Field trip time! We are planning to go to a local rock yard. This will most probably be a Saturday morning event. We'll show how you can make sure the rocks you might choose won't change your pH.

December: The year wouldn't quite be the same without a finish-up at Shane's and Michael's for our annual Christmas Party! We always bring a gift to exchange with each other. 

In the future... we will host Luis Navarro as a guest speaker. Luis has been a judge in many of the international contests. He has also won awards for many of his aquascapes. Last year he was one of the participants in the Ironman Aquascape contest at the AGA conference in Ft. Lauderdale, FL


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll have some more details about our trip to the stone yard on Sunday.

--Michael


----------



## MarineRob (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow! I must say. I'm amazed at how educational all this meeting stuff is!!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

rocks, is it going to be whiz-q or a different place.... sounds like the meeting are going to just get better and better and better.

can't wait till luis guest speaks i like his aquascapes.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Date for October meeting?


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

BobAlston said:


> Date for October meeting?


October 23rd


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

WRabbit said:


> October 23rd


will there be helloween candy?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

bump, the oct. meeting is this Sunday it won't be at jim's, it has been changed to dallas north aquarium.... we will be testing the club's p.a.r. meter.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

We will also have a question and answer panel. Bring your difficult questions.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

What is the date of the December meeting?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Working on it....


----------



## FlamandaP (Sep 7, 2010)

Whaaaaat? Well what happned to Nov?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Amanda the stone place was this month


----------

